# Welche Grafikkarte ist besser Geforce 5600 FX oder ATI  9600 Pro



## Nightcrawler (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt schon mindesten mit 15 verschiedene EDV - Spezialisten gesprochen, welche Grafikkarte besser ist.
Geforce 5600 FX oder ATI 9600Pro.
Jeder sagt was anderes der eine ATI der andere GeForceFX.

Habe jetzt gelesen das mit dem letzten Detonatortreiber Waveforce die defiziete zur ATI ausgeglichen sind bzw. schon wieder übertroffen wurden.

Will mir  nämlich meinen Rechner etwas Aufrüsten und ein Board mit  NForce Chipsatz.

Wär über euere Meinung sehr erfreut weilich nun wirklich nicht weiss wasich mir kaufen soll.

Nightcrawler


----------



## Eyewitness (31. Oktober 2003)

Der einzig sinnvolle Tip, der hier aufkommen kann: Kauf Dir das, was Du Dir leisten kannst. Denn die Meinungen werden hier genauso aussehen wie bei den Experten, die Du schon gefragt hast. Die einen werden sagen, ATI, die anderen werden sagen nVIDIA und im Endeffekt kommst Du kein Stück weiter. Die meisten Benchmarks sagen unter anderem, dass ATI und nVIDIA ungefähr gleichauf sind und dass die Unterschiede maximal ein paar Prozent in der Leistung ausmachen. Daher brauchste auch gar nicht darauf zu hören, was die anderen hier noch sagen werden, es wird Dich in Deiner Auswahl nicht weiterbringen.

Kauf Dir das, was Du kaufen kannst.


----------



## Tim C. (31. Oktober 2003)

Allerdings _wenn_ du dir die ATI 9600 Pro kaufst, dann achte darauf, dass es nicht eine von diesen runtergetakteten ist (sind die von PowerColor schonmal ganz gerne). Prinzipiell kannst du davon ausgehen, dass jede 9600er mit 256mb ram nicht auf vollem Speichertakt läuft.

Preislich schaut das ganze so aus, dass am billigsten, die runtergetakteten Radeon 9600er sind (EUR 140-160), dann folgen die Geforce FX 5600er Karten, die es halt auch mit 256MB gibt, die sollten so um die 160€ liegen und dann folgen die ungebremsten Radeon 9600er Pro die so zwischen EUR 160 und 200 liegen sollten.

Nähere Preisinformationen hierzu findest du aber auch auf http://www.hardwareschotte.de

Meine Persönliche Meinung: Ich würde schätzungsweise aus dem Bauch heraus die ATI kaufen. Ist aber rein subjektiv. Ich kauf halt gerne, was nicht gerade Marktführer ist.


----------

